# runnin out of room.



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so about a month ago i had a pair of red jewels spawn.....there are now about 50ish babies left from that and are all a little over .5". I looked in my tank yesterday as i was feeding, and what do ya know....tons more fry in their cave. looks like i gotta set up more tanks...woot. just thought i would share my new babies


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome! I am in the same bind, we will be setting up some stock tanks soon, just to push fry into as each female has 30-50 babies every 3-4weeks, with 9 females it adds up quick


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw the title and thought hmmm. Running out of room. As long as stores carry more tanks thats impossible.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

haha yea it is pretty much impossible to run out of room,....yea mala i jus have the 1 pair ..i dont think i could keep up with 9 females. hopefully i can get my different pairs to breed....i have a pair of dempsey and i got a group of 6 Copadichromis sp. (at least i think thats what they are) ...oo cant wait


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, we'd love to see pics of the little boogers


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

little boogers...lol

nice rywill. I kinda have that same problem, but only because i want every fish i see, not because i have fish breeding everywhere. lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

*which jewel*

i just found a swarm in my H. Liffalili (sp?) tank, i never even knew they had eggs. Seem to be excellent parents and are keeping the fry away from the power filter inlet.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea on both spawns i have had i didnt have a clue there were eggs...jus saw the lil "boogers" being protected. battery is chargin on camera and ill try and get some pics tonight.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

here is a couple pics of some babies, prolly closin in on 2 months old.

















couldnt get a pic of the new spawn....mom and dad got them hidden in the back of the tank in the cave, as soon as they come out ill snap some shots.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I miss my red jewels


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok i was able to get a couple pics of the parents but the fry are still too small to see in the pics







this is the parents protecting the fry 








and just a pic of the 2 parents


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

WOWZERS!!

Look at the color of those jewels. Very nice rywill!! 

*wishes she had another tank*

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

wow! the colors on those fish are so amazing. I'm sure all of the fry will have beautiful colors like that eventually too. Since you are running out of room. What are you going to do with all of those extra fish? (cough cough). lol


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well i called a few places yesterday and one of my LFS are gonna take all of them...we will have to see how many come out of this most recent spawn. and yes i love how bright of red they are showing


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok this is the best i can do right now...u can see some of the fry between mom and dad at the bottom (please excuse the smeared glass was tryin to clean water marks off and saw the fry ready for their closeup)


----------



## ghost716 (Jun 3, 2006)

Those jewels are beautiful. Darn, now I want to run to the fish store and pick some up.... Tracy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was wrong, the parents coundn't keep the fry away from the power filter, i siphoned about 3 dozen out of it, all alive. I put them in with my dwarf pikes and the they vanished quickly. Do you think I'm cruel? There must be hundreds more and a pair of H. cristatus spawned in another tank.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

you will have plenty of them....they breed like rabbits.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

rywill said:


> well i called a few places yesterday and one of my LFS are gonna take all of them...we will have to see how many come out of this most recent spawn. and yes i love how bright of red they are showing


Where are you located? If you aren't too far away, i may be interested in picking up a few if i ever get another tank started.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well im in Indiana so a little far away from ya.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

alin, I'm in Alpharetta, My "baby' H. Cristatus are have spawned, so I want to get rid of the rest of their siblings.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

emc7 said:


> alin, I'm in Alpharetta, My "baby' H. Cristatus are have spawned, so I want to get rid of the rest of their siblings.


Are those the same fish that are in those pics? 
I haven't setup another tank for these yet though. Any special water requirements?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They're in the same Genus, but I think the ones in the pics are Bimaculatus. Cristatus are just as red, with only one spot. I'll get some pics up one of these days. H. Cristatus are considered "dwarf jewels". My pair is breeding at about 1.5", their parents are about 4" which must be close to full size. My pH is 7-7.5 and soft to moderate hardness. I think they are less agressive than the big ones, but I did separate my big pair because they were beating each other up in a 10.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thanks for sharing. 
When you said the babies were 5" I was like, what! But I can see now you probably ment 5cm lol.
Those are a nice pair of jewels. I think you've made a lot of people here jelous.lol


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

no no no, .5 as in 1/2" and they are growing like crazy, thanks everyone for the comments


----------

